# Atlas TH-54 Restoration



## jimmydubois (Oct 25, 2013)

Bought this old Atlas from a buddy about 6 years ago, figured its about time to get her running again.


----------



## jimmydubois (Oct 25, 2013)

Disassembled. Using Purple Power to degrease and Evapo Rust on small parts.








Apron disassembly









- - - Updated - - -

Built an electrolytic rust removal bucket for larger parts.




Sorry for the sideways pictures, haven't figured out how to rotate them yet.

Reverse gear box


----------



## schor (Oct 25, 2013)

Wow, that's going to be some restoration job. Your ambitious. I have a th54 too so if you need to know about something I can always go look at mine.


----------



## aforsman (Oct 25, 2013)

I agree with schor, that's quite a project.  Mine was thoroughly caked with grease, dirt and swarf, though I had very little rust to contend with (just a few bolts mostly).  It's a lot of work but the reward is well worth the effort.  Hope you'll post some pics along the way.  Good luck.

Allen


----------



## jimmydubois (Oct 25, 2013)

@Schor, thanks I will keep that in mind
@Aforsman, this one is caked with grease also; I’ve been pulling it apart and soaking the parts in Purple Power overnight, then scrubbing with a brass brush, working great so far.
As for the rusty parts the Evapo-Rust is a miracle worker, I'm amazed at how clean the parts come out. Haven't used the electrolysis bucket to remove rust yet, I'll post before and after pics when I do.
I plan to post pictures as I progress.


----------



## genec (Oct 25, 2013)

looks like you are going to end up with a nice lathe , gether done


----------



## ARM (Oct 26, 2013)

Hey  JIMMY 
Man,  can  only  admire  U  Guys  determination  and  expertise.
If  only  we  could  ...........
Love  to  see progress pics
aRM


----------



## jimmydubois (Oct 26, 2013)

Had about an hour to kill this morning, so I worked on the lead screw reversing gear box.




Degreased and soaked in Evapo-Rust. The box itself has three oil holes that had been completely clogged with dirt, I ran a toothpick down the holes and followed up with a squirt of brake clean. I need to find a handle and get the detent ball and spring for it.

Unfortunately the gear box bronze bushing and gear are scored, due to lack of lubrication. Have about .007 play between the shaft and bushing.






Most likely will clean up the shaft and find a bushing I can press in and hone out, don't know if the housing will hold up though.

Started cleaning the carriage apron, the small gear on the rack feed unit  is missing a tooth. I saw someplace, maybe it was on this forum, a guy that had replaced this gear.


----------



## aforsman (Oct 28, 2013)

> I need to find a handle and get the detent ball and spring for it.



My handle was broke in the same way - found one on Ebay (about $15 from what I recall).  I'm also missing the detent ball and spring, but it runs just fine without it - the friction between the teeth of the dog clutches keep it engaged while under power.  Hope you can find a replacement for the broken gear without going broke ).

Allen


----------

